# bumps on my whole litter of pups??



## kirk7613 (Jan 8, 2012)

whats up people? im new to "go pit bull" and i have a question.my pit bulls had puppies and they are all beautiful pups,its her first litter and ours also.the pups are 5 weeks old and they have developed bumps all over their head,now i know its not fleas because they have none,some one told my that it was because they are chewing on each other (VET) i know they play rough and have very sharp teeth and nails,so i clipped their nails but it seems to get worse the older they get and its only on the tops of their heads and the throat? just want to know if any one else has had this happen and should i seek out a 2nd opinion? 

thanks for your time .kirk


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like it from them biting eachother, but hard to tell over a post. If you can take pictures that may help. Are they missing fur at all? and is it just on there heads?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Call and explain it to the vet if you think it is something other than rough play... If they are playing too rough, you need to monitor better, and even seperate if needed. Does it look like bites??? It could be allergies, mange, etc. No way to tell without more info and pictures.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just bumps or is there hair loss? Pics would really help.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I would say its demodex since they get that from the mother, and the whole litter has it.

Really cant say anything without pics!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sounds like a staph infection running rampid.


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

its puppy acne my leo had the same thing at 5 weeks the vet said it was normal. he gave me a special type of shampoo that cost 17 dollars. its nothing it will go away.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I've seen litters start with bumps and it was demodex. Hard to believe they are all chewed up the same way. Normally there are a few who aren't that good at fighting back and take the brunt. Maggie had torn the ears of three litter mates so had to be raised alone. She had no scars on her. Post up pictures and we'll get a better handle on it.


----------

